# Secret Santas of 2011 Revealed! :D



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are the secret Santa's!!! Sorry in advance for any misspelling of names, I had everything written out on paper so some names got misspelled. 

Anyways, we had a GREAT turn out for SS this year!!! :clap: 

FreedomStarFarm - MyFainters
CapriGem- NancyD
StaceyRoop - RogersFarm
TinyHoovesRanch - NubianLover
Randi - Willow
KW Farms- SandStoneStableFarm
cdtrum- FreedomStarFarm
GoatSong - Randi
Jessaba - GoatSong
Liz - TinyHoovesRanch
mommaB - milkmaid10
Luvmygoaties - Linz
WhisperingWilliowNDG - cdtrum
Williow - Lost Prairie
Naturalgoats- Jessalynn
PelicanacresMN - SweetGoats
MyFainters - CapriGem
Mistyblue - StaceyRoop
Nubianlover - Bonafide
FrankSandy - MrsLam
SandStoneStableFarm - Graffogefarms
BurnsBranchBoers - Naturalgoats
RogersFarm - iddybit acres
Mini Goat Lover - PelicanAcresMN
SweetGoats - Cottonwood Croft
Lost Prairie - Mistyblue
Mrs. lam - Jessaba
Linz - KWFarms
Mon Reve Farm - Liz
idditybit acres - Sblueram6
Graffogefarms - Mini Goat lover
sblueram6 - WhisperWilliowNDG
Bona Fide -Milk and Honey
NancyD - FrankSandy
Milk and Honey - BurnsBranchBoers
Lealonna - ettasmama
ettasmama - Lovmygoaties
MilkMaid10- lealonna
Jessalynn - mommaB
Cottonwood Croft - Mon Reve Farm


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thank you Jessaba for my gift!! :greengrin: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Willow for mine


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I just knew I figured you out!!! Thank you KW Farms for my SS gift


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

lol - knew it was you! Thanks for my gift. Love my calender! Hopefully will see you in MD !


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Ah, I guessed correctly! Thanks so much again, Jen!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...thank you Linz!! Loved having you as my SS!! :hug:

And you're so welcome Caryn! Darnit if the gal at the post office would have just left my address off... :laugh: That's what I get for trying to be all sneaky! :ROFL:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a hunch. :wink: Thanks so much!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh and forgot to add, THANK YOU KWFARMS! I got an SS without knowing I was going to get one and it was awesome!!! Really brightened my day! :clap: :leap: arty:


----------



## Lealonna (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you so much MilkMaid! :hug:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you so much Graffogefarms! The chocolates were delicious!


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you Lealonna! The dishclothes are so nice. That might sound wierd but they are and I am holding off on using them because I enjoy just seeing them. I have destroyed 3 of my own in the last two weeks or so though so eventually I will have to break them in.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Amika!!! Thank you so much! I LOVED every little bit of my SS gift :hug:

Tha scarf is so soft and in my favorite color  the varied shades really compliment each other.  
The candy and cookies were awesome...I didn't even share with hubby...ALL MINE! :greengrin:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Goatsong  your welcome glad you liked! 

Thanks Ms. Lam for the book. Has lots of useful information 

Runaround, I wanted to get you something but I figured it would look weird asking for your address lol. I figured you weren't getting anything since you were setting this up..thanks  

Can't wait till next year!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

RunAround said:


> Oh and forgot to add, THANK YOU KWFARMS! I got an SS without knowing I was going to get one and it was awesome!!! Really brightened my day! :clap: :leap: arty:


 :hug: Glad you liked it! :wahoo:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LIZ!!!

You sneaky girl! THANKS SO MUCH! I love everything!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL I had guessed mine right! It all made sense once I saw her avatar! LOL

I really enjoyed the SS this year. My daughter and I had fun coming up w/our gifts to send and getting what I recieved was way more than I expected! 

Can't wait till next year!!

Thank you for putting everything together--it was very sweet of you. I know it had to take alot of time.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

WOW Stacey you are very sneaky I had no Idea! Thank you I love my gift, I have been reading the book every chance I get.hehehe


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks again Burns Branch! Guess what I'm drinking my tea out of this morning! 
M.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you naturalgoats! I love love my potholder!!! Great job on it by the way..so cool!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

You're welcome Lealonna! It glad you liked it! Thank you so much momma B! I loved my gift!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad you liked it Jessalynn 
M.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I loved the book from FrankSandy. I read it in just under 2 days. I will be sharing it with some horsey friends at church. Thank you and how did you know this was one of the books I was looking at reading this year?

Gina


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: Thank you Jessalynn!!! My soap is already gone!  LOve that scrubby thingy!!

Your Welcome milkmaid10! I hope you enjoy everything!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Liz - I'm so glad you liked everything. I had two different scarfs I had crocheted that had blue shades but that one was so soft. It makes me happy to know you like it. And it worked out perfect that you said you like dark chocolate since that is the preference of most of my family so the majority of my hand made treats were with dark chocolate.

Cottonwood - I love that solid lotion! The book mark is too pretty so I have it hanging on my bulletin board in my office instead of in a book.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you, Bona Fide!! I love my little knitted goat... I'm thinking about starting a herd of these???! It's just what I wanted!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> LIZ!!!
> 
> You sneaky girl! THANKS SO MUCH! I love everything!!


 :laugh: So glad that you liked your goodies Laura :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Rogersfarm said:


> WOW Stacey you are very sneaky I had no Idea! Thank you I love my gift, I have been reading the book every chance I get.hehehe


Glad you liked it -- I have that book (KWFarms gave it to me 2 times ago when she was my SS) and really enjoyed it.

Beings Bcomplex is hard to find the B12 gel is awesome for helping goats' appetite

Thank you Mistyblue - I LOVED everything so much! :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

liz said:


> TinyHoovesRanch said:
> 
> 
> > LIZ!!!
> ...


You made my MONTH! I was having a semi bad week and I come home to an awesome package! Made me so happy! You have no idea! LOL and my toesocks just make me laugh! Everyone here trys to NOT help with that addiction so its nice to have some outside help!


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you Laura for my gifts! I loved them all :hug: Those are all some of my favorite candies


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Becky I was hoping I got something you liked! I couldnt think of anything!

But glad you liked it!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you Nubianlover - LOVED the gifts!!! (So did my son who decided they were for him *grins*).

Milk & Honey - had no clue what to get you - geeked all your posts trying to find something and saw you said something about buying one yourself if your SS didn't get you one - so I took it as a hint .

Had a good time w/SS. Thanks everyone!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank You PlelicaacresNM, I LOVE them. 

I thought I poosted that already but I guess not. 

I never try to guess who it is from, I love the suprise.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Riley, thank you so much for my gift....I went right away and put the license plate holder on my car. My husband was laughing the whole time, wanting to know if I needed any help.

I always have a wonderfull time trying to figure out what to give my SS, Stacey I am so glad that you liked it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You are welcome Mistyblue :hug:


----------

